# Whats the best coffee related bargain you have made?



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice and relaxing topic for a Monday. I once bought around 50 Illy mugs smattered with a few cuppa cups and saucers for £35 if I remember. New as well. Actually, I remember buying 12 Illy Collection Tobias Rheburger espresso cups and saucers on Ebay for £4.20 plus £5 postage. I think one or two here received a couple as testament! I bought a 1950's Hobart grinder, not working till I changed the fuse in the plug, for £20.........you get the idea........


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Nothing so spectacular, more's the pity. My best deal so far has been a Rocket Evo2 and Eureka E65 for £1200. Good but not ridiculously cheap.


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Going to have to be my new Mazzer Major E for £350 delivered - my first and last eBay purchase, I quit whilst I was ahead!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Brewtus IV £20!

Got to love a CFUK raffle


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep - £5 (I think)! Torr tamper. Pity it wasn't a £20 L1 but it's a nice bit of kit


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

My Has Bean subscription. Well, I consider it a bargain.

Sorry, not the answer you're looking for I know but I've never been in the right place at the right time with eBay.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I thought 12 D'ancap espresso cups for £26 was a bargain but now I'm not so sure...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

La Parvoni and Grinder for £100.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I've said it before - but my misses thinks everything I buy is a £20 bargain.

Whatever I buy is a bargain if it makes me happy - and coffee (and kit) makes me happy. Nuff said


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

My major for £220 !


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Nice and relaxing topic for a Monday. I once bought around 50 Illy mugs smattered with a few cuppa cups and saucers for £35 if I remember. New as well. Actually, I remember buying 12 Illy Collection Tobias Rheburger espresso cups and saucers on Ebay for £4.20 plus £5 postage. I think one or two here received a couple as testament! I bought a 1950's Hobart grinder, not working till I changed the fuse in the plug, for £20.........you get the idea........


Didn't you buy a GS3 for £2k?

that was a bargain.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

New style K30 grind chamber for £15 off ebay from a guy who had it listed as 'found this in a drawer, says Mahlkonig on it but no idea what it is'


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> La Parvoni and Grinder for £100.


Not forgetting the Reg Barber tamper that came with it..









Best bargain to date for me though had to be a worn Mazzer SJ (which became a project for another member @Syenitic) and a Mazzer Major with Ti burrs for a grand total of £80 for the pair. The Major was listed as not working because the seller didn't realise the hopper had to be fitted for it to run. Just needed a good clean.

That being said, who was it that found a Super Jolly in a skip that only needed a new fuse?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dylan said:


> Didn't you buy a GS3 for £2k?
> 
> that was a bargain.


nearly! it was £2100


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Sage DB and Macap MXD, brand new, combined total of a smidge over £800.

Loads of advice and encouragement on here for a very reasonable annual donation.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> Sage DB and Macap MXD, brand new, combined total of a smidge over £800.
> 
> Loads of advice and encouragement on here for a very reasonable annual donation.


Both of those are a great









Where did you find the Sage?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Lakeland


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Ex-display or something?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Yup


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

have to say the victoria arduino adonis 3 group and myhtos combo I got for £500 was nuts


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Blimey Dave that's a good deal! Fixer-uppers that needed very little doing, or just right place right time?


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> have to say the victoria arduino adonis 3 group and myhtos combo I got for £500 was nuts


That is nuts indeed


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Err... Foundry once sent me the wrong coffee so I got to keep it for free.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Unused Eva Solo in it's box for £10 of the local market on a car boot day.


----------



## elonii (Jun 24, 2015)

Sunbeam em6910 - $5 at the local tip in Aus. Was just dusty, missing it's baskets but I have loads. Twice I found breville 800s for $5 - $10.

I miss Australian dump shops.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Mythos 1 for under £700 - just.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

funinacup said:


> Mythos 1 for under £700 - just.


Surely that wins this thread?!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That's the winner so far!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Great minds think alike!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Also got a Silvia for £40 once. Thermal cut out had tripped because the boiler was empty. Refilled, reset and good to go!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Three group Aurelia for £350 but don't start me on that.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Three group Aurelia for £350 but don't start me on that.


Did you ever get the.....


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Did you see the pain in my face when you asked me that on Friday?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Did you see the pain in my face when you asked me that on Friday?


Haha yeah, felt a bit harsh mentioning the v word again


----------



## Jakester (Aug 24, 2012)

I bought a new Sowden Softbrew in a shop. Grand total 50p I had no idea what it was when I picked it up. Well pleased when I got it home. To discover it was still in shops for £60 ish....


----------



## templ8 (Sep 10, 2015)

Bought a broken Isomac Giada on ebay for £22, cost £25 and free elbow grease to fix it. Now used every day, makes a great shot.


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Fitted this to my mates car........








He gave me this in return









Needs a portafilter and a clean, but still works!!!

And he gave me three quid for the lamp!!

I topped up his oil as well though!

Think that's bargain of the week.......

(Always said we needed a machine in the spare room!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Compak r120 for £21


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

Before we opened our shop in 2010 I heard through the grapevine that Hayley at Window Coffee in Norwich was selling her La Spaziale, so for £1500 including delivery and installation by the lovely Dale at HasBean it became one of the first items to arrive and so we had to strip and rebuild the shop internals around it. It was regularly serviced and is still going strong today under the current shop owners. At around the same time we also bag'd a couple of ex barista championship 'demo' Anfim grinders. Can't remember the price but definately silly money for the quality ... and they proved absolutely bullet proof and still run today.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Nice and relaxing topic for a Monday. I once bought around 50 Illy mugs smattered with a few cuppa cups and saucers for £35 if I remember. New as well. Actually, I remember buying 12 Illy Collection Tobias Rheburger espresso cups and saucers on Ebay for £4.20 plus £5 postage. I think one or two here received a couple as testament! I bought a 1950's Hobart grinder, not working till I changed the fuse in the plug, for £20.........you get the idea........


The best coffee related Bargain I ever made was a Large latte. Milk cost 12p, coffee cost 8p, saved around £2.80, this translated into a saving of more than 90%. A bargain....especially if I was drinking 3 lattes per week, I would save nearly £450 per annum....Tastes better too.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

I think the £90 wega mini nova was a bargain, even in the condition it was in it provided lots of fun(stress) for it's money.


----------

